# Is it wrong to pretend you're in a movie or in TV show?



## Asthmatic. (Jan 7, 2009)

Everytime I go take a shower I stand in the bathroom and I pretend I'm in a movie or a TV show for about 20 minutes then I take my shower. Like I talk to the characters and everything, out loud. I do have a habit of fantasizing a lot, like when I'm not talking to people I imagine beating up bad guys..... Um.. Yeah. So basically, I'm imagining things and pretending a lot... And it makes me feel good to pretend and imagine, which is sort of strange.


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

I like to daydream alot and I guess it's bad when it interferes with your social life or whatever but I just can't stop completely although I do cut back.


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

I do that a lot, but only in private. I guess when I'm feeling not-so-perfect, it makes me feel better to pretend I'm someone else.


----------



## timidgeek (Dec 22, 2008)

I daydream about alot stuff too. I cant put myself in my daydreams cause i cant see myself being able to do what my imaginary characters do. Instead i have a much idealized version of me (which is usually nothing like me ha) do it.
When something really affects me sometimes i speak out loud an intense part of the conversation im having in my head. Luckily I've been at home each time that's happened.
I daydream anywhere, even while driving which is really bad. 
I can daydream for over an hour if i wanted to, laying in bed.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

You have a good imagination! I don't see why "pretending" in the shower is any more unusual than singing in the shower, personally. That's actually kind of cool. It is not the same as going through the day truly believing that... I don't know... you are in a giant fish bowl or something, I don't know. (Despite what some people said when I was in school, I don't have any imagination.) Do you like acting or anything like that? What a miserable world it would be if no one had any imagination!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Pretend? You mean THIS is my actual life...damn that sucks.* :lol


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Nothing wrong with that. Whatever makes you feel better.

What's truly maddening is when you want to daydream but you can't. SSRI's will do that to you.


----------



## Trigun472 (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't see anything wrong with it at all. I have a hugely active imagination, watch a lot of anime, play a lot of games, played DnD and WoW, and all that kind of thing. So I have a ton to crap to fill my brain, and it makes more artistic I think. Characters have given me the inspiration to do frightening and almost dangerous stuff. I've fought people that are bigger than me, went cliff diving off of large cliffs and bridges, and talked to people that look crazy. (Note, that's not deathly dangerous stuff, don't go jump in front of a train because you saw it on TV). I also imagine a perfect me, and it's what I build off of. If I have something in my mind I want to be like, I work in real life until I am at that point. So just imagining yourself in shows or books or whatever isn't a bad thing, try using them to build yourself up sometime to.


----------



## CarlitoBrigante (Oct 29, 2006)

Lots of actors/singers/etc. say they have done similar things when they were younger. Nothing wrong at all.


----------



## nb378 (Jan 28, 2009)

I do the same thing all the time and I've always thought I was the only one! I think my imagination is just on hyperdrive all the time. I've been a writer since I was young and I think that defientely had a role in how much 'pretending' I do.


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

I do that too, it's so funny to hear other people do too...I just have a really vivid imagination.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

I've done it for as long as I could remember. I was a lonely child and imaging myself in different places, doing different things kept me entertained and not so lonely. Only thing, I haven't stopped, mainly because I'm still lonely.
I only do it in private, but because practically my entire family is now living with my mother and I, it's hard to do and it frustrates me that I can't do it much, if at all. No one is EVER not in the house.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I do that too. I don't it's wrong to use your imagination in such instances.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

My whole life is a daydream. One day I am a princess and the next day I am something else. But most days I end up being superwoman.( I got a big S on my chest- people think I can handle 900 things.) I don't talk to myself but I write notes to myself in my diary.


----------



## wiima (Jan 28, 2009)

I dream a lot also, but I often end up feeling guilty for that. Like there was something wrong with that...

I think it's because I'm so much into pleasing everybody else. I don't want anybody to jealous or so (well actually I want, but I tend to think it's wrong... )


----------



## ohioisforloners (Jan 14, 2009)

I do this very often to sort of essentiate my sarcastic personality. This sounds silly, but I often pretend im in the Ramones lol. Start talking like one of them, view myself as one of them.. I don't see it as a bad thing so long as it does not interfere with anyones life outside your own, and it does not hold you up in everyday activity to the point where you fall behind/late.


----------



## Nightfury18 (Nov 1, 2021)

I do it alot too and I pretend to be differet people every day in private in my room like a overpowered superheroe or a highly trained assassin it is fun and helps distract me when I am bored which is every day but I hate when there is people here then I cant do it it is really annoying


----------

